# What to Really Expect When Expecting!



## PillarofBalance (Dec 10, 2013)

Couple of guys here with pregnant ladies at home... Just thought I would help you guys train for the day that kid arrives...


----------



## #TheMatrix (Dec 10, 2013)

......i.got mine already.


----------



## JOMO (Dec 10, 2013)

Clint and his amazing marketing skills!


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 10, 2013)

This is so so so true!   Also could be used to train when your wifes baby hormones are out of whack and she is pissed at you throwing things at you.....dodge and duck!


----------



## bubbagump (Dec 11, 2013)

So damn true.  The first time I stepped on a Lego in the dark on the way to the pisser I almost shit myself.


----------



## bubbagump (Dec 11, 2013)

And I'm trying to get the wife pregnant..  wtf Iz wrong with me.,


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 11, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> This is so so so true!   Also could be used to train when your wifes baby hormones are out of whack and she is pissed at you throwing things at you.....dodge and duck!



I called it "the witching hour"

Every night at 9PM without fail she would just be angry as a person could possibly be. At the time I had my own room in the house. So I would go hide out at 8:59 until it was over. Brutal


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 11, 2013)

bubbagump said:


> And I'm trying to get the wife pregnant..  wtf Iz wrong with me.,



It is the coolest thing you will ever do. I just got back from my daughters school. We made gingerbread houses. Totally ghey but I loved every second of it. Christmas takes on a whole new meaning. So does everything else.


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 11, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I called it "the witching hour"
> 
> Every night at 9PM without fail she would just be angry as a person could possibly be. At the time I had my own room in the house. So I would go hide out at 8:59 until it was over. Brutal



HAha!  POB......you gave it a name.  I with you on that one.  Once hormones normalize its all good.


----------



## Jada (Dec 11, 2013)

Ive trained twice already so im a pro at this but what I don't get used to is the cryin at 2Am etc.


----------



## shenky (Dec 11, 2013)

I plan on intentionally sterilizing myself with steroids


----------



## italian1 (Dec 11, 2013)

That dude is fuking retarded. Stepping on toys is the least of your worries. You need a lot of other shit more that a ladder. You need a dependable car to drive around all day and night in pretending like your working. You need some good booze to drink when you absolutly have to go home. You need a good cell phone to explain to your wife that your working late again. And probably gonna have to work this weekend also etc etc. list goes on for days.


----------



## JOMO (Dec 11, 2013)

He's just messing around Italian1! He is with elitefts and it was just humorous plug for that ladder.


----------



## chrisotpherm (Dec 11, 2013)

This video is awesome.


----------



## AliCat (Dec 12, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> HAha!  POB......you gave it a name.  I with you on that one.  Once hormones normalize its all good.



Seriously guys, it's not us!  Men just suddenly turn extremely annoying after the birth of their first kid.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 12, 2013)

Dog in the background was epic.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 12, 2013)

I loved when the wife was preggo...most of the time.

Her libido was always through the roof, and I had no problems riding the camel!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 13, 2013)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I loved when the wife was preggo...most of the time.
> 
> Her libido was always through the roof, and I had no problems riding the camel!!



No shit bro sex was amazing when she was pregnant


----------



## #TheMatrix (Dec 13, 2013)

shenky said:


> I plan on intentionally sterilizing myself with steroids



good luck with that one.....
****ing myth


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 13, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> No shit bro sex was amazing when she was pregnant



Seriously off the wall sex all the time. If my wife ever gets pregnant again, I will have to run a large dose of masteron just to keep up!!!

The worst is the 6 weeks of nothing after the kid comes out though....f'ing miserable. Mama's breastfeeding newborns generally aren't in the mood for giving out BJ's either. I think I got 2 with the last kid during the "dry period", and she is generally quite the giver.


----------



## shenky (Dec 14, 2013)

#TheMatrix said:


> good luck with that one.....
> ****ing myth



...it was a joke


----------



## Magical (Dec 16, 2013)

This guy is funny


----------

